
Show HN: Pastebin that can link to C/C++ symbols - guruz
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;paste.woboq.org&#x2F;ZuoGr5wfLV.cpp<p>Have fun using, it should be able to link to all symbols that are present on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;code.woboq.org<p>Technically it&#x27;s a fork of haste-server that does Ajax calls to the code.woboq.org API.
======
guruz
Clickable:
[https://paste.woboq.org/ZuoGr5wfLV.cpp](https://paste.woboq.org/ZuoGr5wfLV.cpp)

